# 620's



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

anyone know of a link or a forum with 620's ? I am looking to buy a builder, maybe drop in a det or something


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SPEEDO said:


> anyone know of a link or a forum with 620's ? I am looking to buy a builder, maybe drop in a det or something


Try our truck forum.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you tried E-Bay, Hemmings.com or a local paper?


----------

